# How to rough up concrete sidewalk



## maryj (Mar 20, 2009)

We have a concrete sidewalk that the 'finishers' did not feel needed a good brooming - we live where we got 88+ inches of snow this year. This sidewalk is just too smooth and my husband is threatening to tear it up and redo it. I want to first investigate if there is an alternative way to rough up the surface. The sidewalk in front of my quilting studio is perfect - no slippery sidewalk.

What can I suggest to him before he gets the sledge out and gives himself a heart attack.
Thanks,
Mary


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Sidewalks/concrete aren't my specialty (of landscaping) but I'm thinking that you could put a resurface coat on it then broom that. That is the process used for when concrete gets spalling (flaking), small cracks, etc. It's just a very thin coat, about 1/16 inch to 1/4 inch and usually smoothed out with a squeege but I don't see why you couldn't broom it just as well. HD, Lowes sell it as I'm sure your local building supply would. As best as I remember it's about $20 for a bag that covers about 50 sq ft. Or there are other products that go on a little thicker.

Maybe someone else can add something and I'll learn an extra way.


----------



## TxHeart_4uAC (Mar 22, 2009)

*Rough it up!!*

I don't normally do anything with construction of sidewalks, but an idea I had when I read this posting was: Get a bag of concrete (same color) mis some pebbles in with it, and lay a coat over your existing concrete!! Just a suggestion.


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

If she's living with 88+ inches of snow that's a lot of freeze and thaw and moisture and it will just spald off. I'd ask around and find a good concrete finisher and see what they. If they say acid wash I'd keep looking. There are some mechanical methods but I'm not so sure you'll like the look. 

The only other option is that you could paint it and put a lot of abrasive in the paint. You'd probably need to do it every year or two but they do have a concrete gray color that's a dead ringer for the real thing.


----------



## tuco44 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Slippery sloap*

You can always buy a good concrete paint and mix some sand in with it.

How do you clean your walks? Broom, shovel, snow blower? This is a variable you need consider when deciding your plan of action. 

Stamped, aggregate and tile sidewalks are for warmer climates with no snow and ice. In the future, just a good old fashioned broom finish on your concrete is best for winter conditions. 

Regards and good luck


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

is it actual sidewalk that runs the frontage of your property? or just a walkway from front door ?

if walkway, you could try something like this http://www.nonslipcoating.com/concrete.htm

or this http://www.interstateproducts.com/nonslipproducts.htm

not sure if it would be practical for actual sidewalk


----------

